# How is this done?



## RedEye (Aug 18, 2006)

And how does one go about looking into starting to print like this.

I know it's Dye Sub and then sewn togehter, but thats it.

http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x87/softballnut31/DSC00976.jpg


----------



## Reinbow (May 21, 2007)

Hi Redeye
This is known (in the UK at least) as'large format ' sublimation. It is usually done on a drum type heat press, where sublimation paper and fabric are fed together between heated rollers. Not generally posible on smaller formats.
HTH.
Reinbow


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

From my personal experience, large format platen presses do this very well also.

My experiences with roll heat presses are they make great investment when doing very large volumes of fabric goods. If the volume isn't there, they are pretty much useless due to there specialty of use.

I prefer platen presses for small run, press and sew garments such as team jerseys and apparel simply because the press is more versatile.

Jae'


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I would love to see pictures of those drum presses, or the large format platen presses. I heard, you start with a white or "greycloth" polyester fabric when doing these kinds of apparel, note that the reverse is still white. It kinda overwhelming when doing this kind of project. I'm afraid to make a very "expensive" mistake.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> It kinda overwhelming when doing this kind of project. I'm afraid to make a very "expensive" mistake.


Ahhhh.....it actually isn't difficult at all. Pressing large format, cut and sew jobs are quick work if you know what you are doing. Plus there is no need to worry about press marks / lines from the edge of the paper.

Roll presses can have a little learning curve, I have seen yards of ruined fabric due to a little crease in the fabric or a transfer roll that picks up a paper cockle half way through the job. After some practice they are cake to use.

The biggest issue is finding a quality seamstress that can replicate standards consistently that will not cost an arm and a leg. Large format Sublimation has a cost but if it is has captivating graphics and marketed to the proper market the rewards can be phenomenal!!! 

You can search for roll presses on goggle to see pics....here is an image of my 40 x 64.

Hope this helps,

Jae'


----------



## Reinbow (May 21, 2007)

I Agree with you Jae, large platen presses do a good job, and are more versatile (yours is *huge*) as the drum presses can only be used for fabric.

You seem to know a lot aboput the subject Jae - any tips on getting the *pattern pieces* into the computer- suppose I've got to draw them myself ??

Babs


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

First off, you need access to a large format scanner (at least 36 inches in width) Our facility has a 50 inch color Contex. If you can't afford to justify the cost (18K used, 35k to 50k new); some copy centers have large format scanning services.

I think Fed-Ex / Kinko charges like $15 - $20 per scan.

Once you have located a large format scanner, then you get to the business of making a garment pattern from either an existing shirt or an existing over-the-counter pattern (fabric store).

Most people I have assisted either do custom patterns (paintball jerseys, bikinis, etc) or they cut an existing shirt into pieces.

Purchase you a roll of white drawing paper at least 30 inches in width, layout each pattern piece on it's own individual piece of paper, draw an outline around the pattern(s) (doesn't need to be perfect but it shouldn't look like a 3 year old either), scan in the outline and WHAALA....you have a digital pattern to use for creating a shirt, pants, bikini, jersey or whatever you want to make.

Once you make your digital pattern, bring it into Photoshop, magic wand the outside of the pattern and erase it, now magic wand the shirt pattern and cut to a new layer to get just the shirt pattern by itself, then stroke the shirt with a line of color, at this point I reduce the fill properties to 0 and then you are left with just a pattern outline. (disclaimer: i am a photoshop novice so there may be a better way to do this.)

Of course there are a few tweaks here and there, but for the most part that is all that is needed.

The biggest mistake I have seen people make is using the actual scanned in pattern(s) to try and produce a shirt. (filling the outline with the actual artwork)

The digital pattern is used as a guide for mocking up / justifying the design, letters, numbers, etc.......in photoshop, the design pattern outline is the very top layer. You turn it off and on as needed to assure you have all pertinent graphics in the correct position. Once your pattern is printed and imaged to fabric, then you return to your pattern and cut it out. If you produce your artwork in the actual shape of the pattern, you are left with no wiggle room for sewing. You always need a little bleed fabric for hemming, surging and the like. 

However, once you're confident, you can also increase the size of your digital pattern by a few percents to compensate for cut and sew bleed, then you can actually design your digital patterns. Once printed and pressed, you can go straight to the scissors and cut around each piece without the need for pattern layout  I have clients that do it both ways, so i can't say which is better. One is surely faster, but you need to know what your doing to enlarge all patterns equally or you will ruin a ton of fabric and waste a lot of money as well.

That is basically it. Unfortunately I have only witnessed a shirt manufactured from A - Z on a few occasions. We either provide the transfers only or we pre-fab by printing and pressing the fabric and shipping it to be finished elsewhere.

Many times, confidentiality agreements keep me from going into detail about companies we help...but here is a company that produces paintball shirts (nuff said  ) Animal Paintball | Welcome. They are one of the premiere businesses in the paintball market.

The key is very dynamic graphics; apparel is apparel but in the case of custom imaged apparel, the graphics make all the difference.

Sorry this was so long but I hope it helps,

Jae'


----------



## Reinbow (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Jae
That's really useful and informative.Just one query- I'm not sure why it's a mistake to use the scanned pattern (don't have Photoshop-use CorelX3) unless it's to keep the scanned pattern as a template?

Really appreciate your advice Jae, thanks very much-some great stuff on your web site too

Babs


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Does anybody know what one of these large format presses would run, on average? I guess would need a very big printer too. Sounds like a pretty expensive setup.


----------



## Reinbow (May 21, 2007)

Hi Rusty
Really depends on your idea of 'big' and 'expensive'. Here, in the UK I'm in the process of having a platen press 'custom' made.It's nowhere near the size of Jae's press, but plenty big enough for me at 20"x44"and a cost of just over £2000. which I think is about half the price of anything I could find 'ready made'.
My printer is an Epson 1290 using a roll feeder.
So, it can be done-just really depends on your individual requirements

HTH. Babs


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

OK...

So I have heat press, and I know I can custom order plastisol transfers, and other types of transfers...

Does dye sublimation work the same way?

Educate me...


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

paulo said:


> OK...
> 
> So I have heat press, and I know I can custom order plastisol transfers, and other types of transfers...
> 
> ...


 
Yes...you can order custom dye sublimation transfers


----------



## milabix (Apr 18, 2008)

rusty said:


> Does anybody know what one of these large format presses would run, on average? I guess would need a very big printer too. Sounds like a pretty expensive setup.


The prices vary graeatly depending on size and the quality of the heat press.
GeoKnight (heatpress.com) has prices posted on their site and they tend to be a good value for the money.

AIT in Giorgia has a nice line (aitequipment.com) of flat and rotary presses.

Monti Antonio is more for industrial production and considered to be the best on the market for quality and durability and is used by the larger manufacturers (ussublimation.com), they have both rotary and flat beds.

Milabix


----------



## Viau (Aug 10, 2006)

I made some researches on the subject, but I did not find answers to all my questions.

First, I would like to know if self cutting transfer papers only work with dye-sublimation inks and on light t-shirts (answers often vary so I ask).

Secondly, which method (between sublimation and heat transfers) offers the best value for money according to you.

Thanks.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Viau said:


> I made some researches on the subject, but I did not find answers to all my questions.
> 
> First, I would like to know if self cutting transfer papers only work with dye-sublimation inks and on light t-shirts (answers often vary so I ask).
> 
> ...


1) What is a self-cutting transfer paper?
2) I will not sell heat transfers at all, so I guess my choice would be DyeSub.


----------



## Viau (Aug 10, 2006)

rusty said:


> 1) What is a self-cutting transfer paper?


Read this: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48862.html


_My questions:
First, I would like to know if self cutting transfer papers only work with dye-sublimation inks and on light t-shirts (answers often vary so I ask).

Secondly, which method (between sublimation and heat transfers) offers the best value for money according to you._


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Viau said:


> Read this: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48862.html


I read the first page and it never said what self-cutting paper is. Don't really have time to ready a bunch of pages trying to figure it out.


----------



## Mod Mama (Aug 15, 2008)

Rusty - 
do you find dyesub preferable to plastisol transfers? I haven't done any yet, but I've read they're comparable to screenprinting.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Mod Mama said:


> Rusty -
> do you find dyesub preferable to plastisol transfers? I haven't done any yet, but I've read they're comparable to screenprinting.


DyeSub and Plastisol transfers are totally different animals, and have different pros and cons, limitations, costs, and applications.

I've heard a lot of people say that plastisol transfers are comparable to screen printing, but I'm willing to bet those people saying that are not screen printers. I am a screen printer, and I've gotten samples from 3 of the top recommended plastisol transfer companies, and I would never mistake any of those samples for screen printing. Any screen printer could easily tell the difference.

They are convenient and maybe cheaper depending on your need, but they are not the same as screen printing. I offered some to one of my customers, and he looked at it and said no thanks, I'd rather have screen printing. I would have to agree with him.


----------



## Mod Mama (Aug 15, 2008)

Good to know. I've always been a screen printing person, but the flexibility of the plastisol transfers is kind of alluring.


----------

